# The perfect smug for me?



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2014)

Recently since Julian moved away by surprise I've been without a smug I have someone offering me Kyle but im not sure who do you think would be a great smug for my
Town?


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 23, 2014)

Shep is really cool


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Aug 23, 2014)

WHAT ABOUT CHADDER?!???!?? If you absolutely need a smug why not try a mouse that's MADE OF CHEESE! The irony is strong with this one!

and how can you not love him when he listens to DUBSTEP MAN DUBSTEP 

View attachment 64158
note: not my pic​


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 23, 2014)

Mm, depends on what animals you like, or what villagers you think are best designed, I suppose, since it comes down to aesthetics. Among the smugs, I think Keaton the eagle is well designed, but I am not sure if you even like eagles, or can stand a blue and yellow color palette.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 23, 2014)

Henry is really cute and cool.


----------



## jeizun (Aug 23, 2014)

ed? he's a smug horse like julian lol


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Henry is really cute and cool.



I had henry and Lopez so there out of the question too


----------



## Bcat (Aug 23, 2014)

Shep is my favorite smug. <3 I also like Colton and Zell though.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Chadder and Shep are awesome, get them.


----------



## EvilSide (Aug 23, 2014)

Does your town has a theme or something like that? Maybe that could help for your choice...


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 23, 2014)

Pietro


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2014)

My town really has no theme I have villagers from my Japanese mouse to an Egyptian cat to an Australian kanagroo to a flamboyant Wolfgang to much more

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now that I think about it Kyle and Wolfgang would make a cute couple so maybe I'll take Kyle


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 23, 2014)

Ed is cool... he is the most like Julian... he is blue, has purple eyelids and eyelashes and.... nvm.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 23, 2014)

Zell.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 23, 2014)

I like Phil. He reminds me of tuxedo mask from sailor moon and he dances.


----------



## EvilSide (Aug 23, 2014)

Kyle looks badass, that's for sure, he'd look well with Wolfgang.
If you somehow don't end up with Kyle, Curlos is cool if you want to add up a latino to your town haha.Lucha and Eugene are kinda like Kyle too. But to me the most original smug villager is Graham, I mean he's quite like an nolife/otaku who fails at flirting. And his room is cool, I totally love the fact that he has a CD with Francine and Chrissy haha. I think I should stop ranting about him xD.
And Zell has a nice design too.


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 23, 2014)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> WHAT ABOUT CHADDER?!???!?? If you absolutely need a smug why not try a mouse that's MADE OF CHEESE! The irony is strong with this one!
> 
> and how can you not love him when he listens to DUBSTEP MAN DUBSTEP
> 
> ...


Yes! Chadder is super awesome, yet I only found out about him a couple of weeks ago. If I'd known about him when I had my old town, he'd definitely have been a dreamie of mine.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 26, 2014)

Beardo is Love
Beardo is Life


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 26, 2014)

I like Zell and Kyle :]


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

COLTON

you can tell by my sig I'm into these two like a fly to honey but seriously Colton is exactly like Julian only less uptight and more laid-back. Sorry to hear about Julian, man :c


----------



## Delphine (Aug 29, 2014)

When Julian left, I wondered who my next smug would be, and I chose O'Hare. He's AWESOME.


----------



## Mango (Aug 29, 2014)

pietro


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 29, 2014)

Pietro or keaton


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 29, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> Beardo is Love
> Beardo is Life



Yes! 
I really love Beardo, lol. He's just this sad, ol' British guy looking for love and his house is just so...Classy. I don't even know how else to describe it. It suits him perfectly. I also love the Sherlock reference.


----------



## BestTownEver (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm completely in love with my Kyle! I wasn't sure about him at first because he kept selling me ridiculously overpriced guitars and at least one fake painting, but after a while I started to get the warm fuzzies when he said nice things, and now I let him use the catchphrase I gave Celia, so he also calls me "my love." Two favorite villagers right there. They own my heart. 

I hope you went with Kyle!! <3


----------



## LyraVale (Aug 30, 2014)

I currently have Julian, Pietro and Marshal...so you can tell I love the smugs. I've also had Shep....who I LOVEEEED and miss dearly, but his house was in a really bad spot, literally right in front of my house, and it drove me crazy. So I say one of those. Of course I think Kyle is super popular, so you might love him too. But I don't know him personally, so I can't recommend him. Anyway, sorry to hear about Jules leaving you...but I'm sure you'll find another smug soon.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Aug 31, 2014)

Colton or Shep are absolute cuties ♡


----------



## MadCake (Aug 31, 2014)

Jacques.
everything about him
yes


----------



## cb987654 (Aug 31, 2014)

Kidd or O' Hare!! I love them both <3


----------



## Draco (Aug 31, 2014)

i like Hans i think he is the Best, and by far 1 of the most underrated Smugs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Hans  a link to your new best friend.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2014)

Hmm he's cool but I like Kyle better


----------



## Draco (Aug 31, 2014)

*Hans Walks aWay sad*


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

Graham is super cute and hipster. lol


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> WHAT ABOUT CHADDER?!???!?? If you absolutely need a smug why not try a mouse that's MADE OF CHEESE! The irony is strong with this one!
> 
> and how can you not love him when he listens to DUBSTEP MAN DUBSTEP
> 
> ...



YAY! So happy to see someone else share the Chadder love! I have had Chadder since a few days after I started my town and WILL NEVER LET HIM GO. He's just awesome!!


----------

